# [PCW-R] Ballmer: Linux verwendet "geistiges Eigentum" von Microsoft



## Newsfeed (17 November 2006)

Steve Ballmer hat mal wieder zugeschlagen und mit wenigen Anmerkungen die halbe - wenn nicht gar die ganze - Linux-Gemeinde gegen sich aufgebracht. Demnach ist Ballmer der Ansicht, dass Linux Urheberrechte von Microsoft verletzt.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Ballmer: Linux verwendet "geistiges Eigentum" von Microsoft*

auch hier 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81235


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Ballmer: Linux verwendet "geistiges Eigentum" von Microsoft*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Steve Ballmer hat mal wieder zugeschlagen und mit wenigen Anmerkungen die halbe - wenn nicht gar die ganze - Linux-Gemeinde gegen sich aufgebracht. Demnach ist Ballmer der Ansicht, dass Linux Urheberrechte von Microsoft verletzt.
> 
> Weiterlesen...


Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz bestimmt...


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Ballmer: Linux verwendet "geistiges Eigentum" von Microsoft*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Demnach ist Ballmer der Ansicht, dass Linux Urheberrechte von Microsoft verletzt.


das ist eigentlich keine  Beschuldigung sondern eine  Beleidigung....


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Ballmer: Linux verwendet "geistiges Eigentum" von Microsoft*



technofreak schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich keine  Beschuldigung sondern eine  Beleidigung....


So, wie sich der Artikel liest, handelt es sich schlicht um Marketing.


----------



## technofreak (17 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Ballmer: Linux verwendet "geistiges Eigentum" von Microsoft*



Heiko schrieb:


> So, wie sich der Artikel liest, handelt es sich schlicht um Marketing.


wenn ich jetzt schriebe, was ich von Marketing halte, müßte ich mich selbst editieren....


----------

